# small appetite



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

anyone ever owned a dog that has trouble putting on weight because they just don't eat a lot. This puppy is the second dog I have had like this. Tried different kibble no difference. I mix in leftovers when I have them to spice things up but that also creates the problem of them wanting people food instead of dog food. looking for simple ideas and please no one try to sell me on the raw diet i have heard it enough=;


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

RAW is my first answer, but if you really don't want it.. maybe the honest kitchen as alternative? Otherwise the old fashioned way: 1 type good qualitye kibble, give bowl for 10 min, take it away if she has eaten or not. Give bowl again in the evening. If she's hungry, she'll eat.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a dog who was a very picky eater. I did find that once he had been exercised, he would eat. So I ended up feeding him 2x per day, but in the afternoon than before bedtime. He didnt like many treats and actually didnt even pick up the mess made by the kids dropping food on the floor--he cherry picked the bits he liked and left the rest- hows that for a disappointment, 2 toddlers and a dog who wont pick up crumbs! 

He was always slender but didnt look emaciated. He got kibble and I didnt try too hard to find one he liked, he was just picky.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> RAW is my first answer, but if you really don't want it.. maybe the honest kitchen as alternative? Otherwise the old fashioned way: 1 type good qualitye kibble, give bowl for 10 min, take it away if she has eaten or not. Give bowl again in the evening. If she's hungry, she'll eat.


I agree completely with Selena. The more you try new foods and switching the pickier the dog will become. 10 minutes take away. Don't force the issue. When the dog is hungry it will eat. You could even withhold food for 24 or 48 hours in extreme cases, but you usually don't have to.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

ok thanks selena and larry will give that a whirl!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

exercise the dog, then offer food.

when his ass is hungry - it will eat, guaranteed.

what you are doing now is spoiling him by offering this and that.

then, the dog gets to cherry pick - what? you are giving me THAT? What else you got? essentialy spoiling him. he will withold for "something better" cause by past experience he knows it's coming - he trained you well.

put the bowl down for a few mminutes. if he snubs you, take it away. rinse and repeat. when he realizes nothing better is coming, so you better eat what you got,you will "cure" him of his ilness.

by offering him various choices and pleading with him you couldn't have "trained" him better to be picky even if you tried.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What's the breed/age of dog, and stage of training ?

I've never personally known a dog which when acquired as a pup had a small appetite like you suggest unless there is something amiss. No doubt you do get them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I feed my dogs both at the same time and they are about 6ft apart. Neither has ever left anything in the bowl. 
I've also used the method Selena mentioned with new pups/dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never had this problem either but I vary the food and times I feed a fair bit meaning that I may feed a smaller amount in one meal but the next would be larger. Sometimes two are smaller and then next larger, etc. Occasionally, I fast one day. 

I did have a dog who I'd consider to be a slow eater and if she had anyone or anything going on around her she'd prefer to remain involved with that rather than eat. So I'd put her in the crate and leave her there for a while which at least ensured that she'd eat her food.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sam, is the pup getting really thin even while eating? That would be something health-wise to check into (thinking along the lines of parasites and that sort of thing). While I likewise agree with scheduled meal times, not all food toppers are bad. Things like fish oil and yogurt are easy and convenient and excellent for the pup's health.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sam, is the pup getting really thin even while eating? That would be something health-wise to check into (thinking along the lines of parasites and that sort of thing). While I likewise agree with scheduled meal times, not all food toppers are bad. Things like fish oil and yogurt are easy and convenient and excellent for the pup's health.


http://www.cbc.ca/laughs/video/the-veterinarian.html :razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you tried a smaller portion of calorie-dense food like Orijen or Evo? So even if the dog isn't eating a lot, you're getting the most bang for the buck of what the dog does eat.

I didn't have problems with my dogs eating, but found that one cup of Orijen keeps weight on better than two cups of most other premium brands.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/laughs/video/the-veterinarian.html :razz:


----------

